# Sansui SC-1330



## GomezF (Sep 28, 2010)

Buenas gente,

Tengo un Sansui SC-1330, lo encontre en la escuela, lo estaban por tirar a la basura, pero esta en muy buen estado y con mis compañeros nos apiadamos de él, por decirlo de alguna forma, lo enchufo y las luces prenden. 

No tengo casetes con los que probarlo y aún así sé poco del equipo, ya que en internet no hay mucha información, más que nada equipos a la venta pero con pocos datos.

Quizás alguien conozca el equipo y me pueda decir si me puede servir para algo o qué puedo hacer con él.

Desde ya muchas gracias.

Atte. Francisco Gómez.

P.D.: las fotos no son de mi equipo, sino de internet. Cuando consiga una cámara digital le saco algunas fotos.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 28, 2010)

Hola.

Puedes usarlo como preamplificador, ya que tiene entrada y salida RCA, aquí tienes las características: http://www.vintagecassette.com/Sansui/SC-1330

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## GomezF (Sep 28, 2010)

Gracias por el dato elaficionado.

Hoy lo estuve probando conectandolo a unos parlantes de PC y le mandaba musica con mi MP3, pero no salía nada de sonido. 

¿Alguna idea de cual puede ser la causa?

Nuevamente, gracias por el dato.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 28, 2010)

Hola.

Ese aparato tiene entrada de audio RCA (IN o INPUT) (allí conecta tu mp3), la salida RCA (OUT o OUTPUT) lo conectas al amplificador de tu computadora (debes tener un adaptador de Jack a RCA).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## GomezF (Sep 28, 2010)

Mmm... mañana lo pruebo y te cuento. 


Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 28, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Ese aparato tiene entrada de audio RCA (IN o INPUT) (allí conecta tu mp3), la salida RCA (OUT o OUTPUT) lo conectas al amplificador de tu computadora (debes tener un adaptador de Jack a RCA).



*Nooooooo!!!! Nada que veeeeeeeerrrr!!!!! No sirve como preamplificador!!!!!*
Las entradas y salidas RCA son las TAPE-IN y las TAPE-OUT, esto es: las entradas para grabar la señal en casette y las salidas de señal en reproducción. Ambas señales son "de línea" (de línea de 1980 ) y si no tenés un cassette para probar si graba y reproduce, es mejor que no le metás NADA, por que si andaba cuando lo recuperaste *lo vas a terminar matando!*
El preamplificador que tiene es el *preamplifcador de cinta*, tanto para grabar como para reproducir, pero ninguna de esas señales está disponible para preamplificar nada externo.

Ese equipo es una joya de los 80's y si anda....mas joya aún...aunque ya nadie use los cassettes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2010)

Sería una pena destriparlo pero >>> Digital Peak-Reading Meters (vúmetro digital de picos)

Saludos !


----------



## GomezF (Sep 29, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sería una pena destriparlo pero >>> Digital Peak-Reading Meters (vúmetro digital de picos)



Estaba pensando en sacarle el VUmetro, la fuentes y desoldarle algunas de las resistencias, capacitores etc.

Tambien pensé en utilizar uno de estos: 
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-93910879-cassette-adaptador-para-auto-estereo-mp3-mp4-ipod-en-blister-_JM_

Lo prové con un cassete de tango de mi abuelo y larga sonido, ¿no se podría sino conectarle la entrada con la salida para usarlo? ¿o saquerle el pre para usarlo en otro circuito?

Muchas gracias por las respuestas.

Saludos.


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 29, 2010)

Sansui era una de las mejorcitas marcas de alta fidelidad y tenian dos lineas, una econòmica y una de mejor calidad. Este deck es el mas econòmico dentro de los de mejor calidad.
Si podès probarlo y reparar cualquier cosa que no funcione o funcione mal, se van a quedar, como dijo EZ, con una joyita del audio de calidad que existìa hace un par de dècadas atràs.
Suerte !!!

PS: Si tiene señal a la salida, lo que hay que hacer, es conectarlo a un amplificador, y disfrutarlo.
Sds.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 29, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> Estaba pensando en sacarle el VUmetro, la fuentes y desoldarle algunas de las resistencias, capacitores etc.


     *  POLICIA! DETENGA A ESE ASESINO!*

Antes de cometer ese acto criminal, pone un aviso en mercadolibre y hacelo plata por lo que te den. 
Al menos el que te lo compre no lo va a destruir.


----------



## GomezF (Sep 29, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> *  POLICIA! DETENGA A ESE ASESINO!*




Jaja, ok. Si no lo puedo hacer andar para conectarlo al ampli lo vendo. 

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 29, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> *  POLICIA! DETENGA A ESE ASESINO!*
> 
> Antes de cometer ese acto criminal, pone un aviso en mercadolibre y hacelo plata por lo que te den.
> Al menos el que te lo compre no lo va a destruir.


----------



## angel36 (Sep 29, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> *  POLICIA! DETENGA A ESE ASESINO!*
> 
> Antes de cometer ese acto criminal, pone un aviso en mercadolibre y hacelo plata por lo que te den.
> Al menos el que te lo compre no lo va a destruir.



Sabias palabras.....


----------



## GomezF (Oct 13, 2010)

Buenas tardes...

Hoy compre el cassete adaptador y lo probé. 

Todas las luces prenden, coloco el casete (primero limpié con alcohol el cabezal lector), play y le mando música. El vúmetro marca que tiene señal, ya que los leds prenden y apagan, pero cuando conecto la salida al amplificador no anda, osea, no sale sonido.

Me fije si la potencia estaba andando y estaba todo bien. 

Probé el cassete en una radio vieja y anda 10 puntos.

Luego probé también haber qué pasaba si lo conectaba directamente al parlante, obviamente el parlante no emitió nada (son parlantes de 8 ohms).

La verdad que no sé. Si alguno tiene alguna idea me avisa.

Saludos.

Desde muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 13, 2010)

Y...podrías poner unas fotitos de cerca del frente y del fondo para ver que corno hay ahí, por que las primeras no se ven muy bien....pero para empezar:


 Ni se te ocurra ponerle un parlante a las salidas...NO SEAS BURRO!!!! no ves que es para otra cosa? Conectalo a un amplificador en la entrada *TAPE IN* o *AUX*.
 Poné la perilla "*Output Level*" al mango para la derecha, por que ese es el control de nivel de salida.
Probá de nuevo y avisá que pasa, por que si todo prende dudo mucho que se lo hayan comido...a menos que sea otro como vos que conecta cualquier cosa en las salidas...


----------



## GomezF (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok. mañana cuando vaya al taller les saco un par de fotos y las subo.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 13, 2010)

OK, pero probalo con esa perilla al mango por que si no no va sonar nada. Siempre le podés bajar el volumen después...girándola a la izquierda.


----------



## GomezF (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok. Che, me dejastes preocupado con eso de no conectarle el parlante ¿se puede haber roto con eso?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 13, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> Ok. Che, me dejastes preocupado con eso de no conectarle el parlante ¿se puede haber roto con eso?


No necesariamente. Por lo general...aguantan sin drama, el problema es que desconozco el circuito de ese modelo y no sé si lleva resistencia en serie o nó, ni a que va conectado...y en esos casos: Mejor no tocar.


----------



## GomezF (Oct 14, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> No necesariamente. Por lo general...aguantan sin drama, el problema es que desconozco el circuito de ese modelo y no sé si lleva resistencia en serie o nó, ni a que va conectado...y en esos casos: Mejor no tocar.



Ok, respiro . 
Te debo las fotos para mañana porque hoy viajé a Mar del Plata y no hice tiempo de ir.

Saludos y gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## GomezF (Oct 15, 2010)

Buenas tarde nuevamente.

Aquí están las fotos del Sansui, están sacadas con el celular porque preste la cámara y todavía no me la devolvieron. Traté de que salieran lo mejor posible, así que espero que sirvan.

Saludos.

P.D.: sí tiene la resistencia en serie, le saqué una foto pero no se veía. Así que no la subí.

P.D.2: la última foto la saqué solamente para que se vea la fecha de fabricación.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 15, 2010)

Y...? Lo probaste como te dije????
La salida que va al ampli la tenes que tomar de las RCA que dicen *Line Out (Play)* y ponele la perilla *Output Level* al mango...y ponele un casette, claro, y apretá la tecla PLAY para que ande...


----------



## GomezF (Oct 15, 2010)

Sí, lo probé de esa forma. No funcionó, seguramente se deba a que utilicé una plaqueta de parlantes de compu (que se me rompieron) y la conecta a un pioner que tengo (es el único que tengo en este momento).  Seguramente la plaqueta no tiene potencia para amplificar. 

Después lo voy a conectar a una potencia de 1600 W que tiene en el auto un amigo.
Pero no sé cuando pueda conectarlo :S

Bueno, aviso en cuanto sepa algo nuevo.

Gracias por la ayuda nuevamente.


----------



## Vergamota (Dic 9, 2021)

Hola tengo una deck de cassette sansui 1330 y empezó a reproducir más rápido que puede ser ? Gracias.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 9, 2021)

Buenas, revisa que el porta cabezas haga bien su recorrido y baje hasta el tope. 

Revisa también que no esté duro el "tensor" de cinta, el plastiquito que está entre los dos cabezales. 

Revisa bien que el rodillo presor esté limpio, no esté deformado y que que bien pegado al eje.


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 10, 2021)

El lado que recoge la cinta es como un embrague que siempre va patinando . La velocidad la pone el ejecito que tracciona la cinta .
Puede pasar que la presión del "embrague" sea mucha y lo arrastre demasiado o que no sea bueno el contacto de la cinta con el "pinch roller" ( ejecito)
En tal caso revisar la ruedita de goma que apoya sobre el y si tiene suficienta presión ....
Cosa que no extraño son los cassettes y sus dispositivos reproductores !!!


----------

